

New microbe discovered eating oil spill in Gulf   - cwan
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100824/ap_on_sc/us_sci_gulf_oil_eating_bugs

======
JunkDNA
This is one of the reasons I find microbes so incredibly fascinating. If you
can find a niche, there is likely to be some sort of bacterium setting up shop
there. Furthermore, practically any carbon source has some oddball microbe who
sees it as "dinner".

